# 11 Year Dirty Bulk. Time To Cut 275-200



## Haggle1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Recently Just came off a whole bunch of medications after 1 year of going through some health problems and I'm up 50-60 pounds and look horrible. Im now feeling better and I'm off all medications that cause weight gain. Ive Always Idled around 230-245 pounds since I started weightlifting in 2007 and I've always trained with a good balance of Strength and Hypertrophy and enjoyed it. I'm not expecting to look massive when the cut is done since I'm natural and I've been on and off.I started to improve after year 4-5 when I got together with a buddy that trained for bodybuilding and competed. But I want to drop down to 10-12% Body fat Naturally to see what mass I've put on over the years so please keep me accountable and motivated. Im going to log my Weight And Strength to make sure I'm not loosing strength or fat rapidly so I don't jeopardize too much muscle. 

Starting Weight/Stats
6/11/18=275 Pounds 
37% Body fat / 5,8 Feet / 25 Years old
Im Going to aim for 200 pounds for now. Although I'm sure ill have to go much lower in weight to reach 10-12% Body fat. 

Current Strength Log / Goals 
-66/70 Push ups
-8/15 Pull ups
-13/20 Chin Ups
-2.4/5 Mile Run
-Standing Military Press ( 135x12 / 165x10 / 185x8 / 205x6 / 225x1 ) 
-Flat Bench Press ( 275x8 / 295x6 / 315x4 ) 
-Rows ( 185x12 / 225x6 ) 

Starting Pictures 
Weight (Started at 275= 6/11/18 ) - Pic date 6/11/18
https://imgur.com/ELfOvAi
Flexed
https://imgur.com/JFgAkjN
https://imgur.com/6iJSe76
https://imgur.com/7VLYPH5
Relaxed
https://imgur.com/RmnAPJu
https://imgur.com/3QSb4n0
https://imgur.com/UUCxrRc

Initial Starting Macros
2300 Calories (Still Testing, Will Most Likely Bump Up)
259G Carbs
144G Protein
77G Fats


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 18, 2018)

Welcome and great post!! Wish you tons of luck and hard work!!!! Great luck:32 (20):

Dudes will help you out!!


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 18, 2018)

--Week 1--
6/11/18-274.4 Lbs
6/18/18-267.4 Lbs
(-7 Lbs)

Strength/Cardio/Calisthenic Gains
1. New PR 225x1 Military Press
2. New PR 315x3 Bench
3. 2.58 Mile run
4. 13 Chin ups*


----------



## Elivo (Jun 18, 2018)

Good luck man, had work and time plus a good diet is all it takes. I’m on the same path to 200 myself , the people here will keep you honest and help guide you along the way, don’t be afraid to ask questions, lots of knowledge around here.


----------



## Jin (Jun 18, 2018)

Well, at least you can beat me in a pull up competition

Stick with it.


----------



## snake (Jun 18, 2018)

That was a well thought out post; I think you're going to make it. If there's anything I can do to help, just ask.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 18, 2018)

13 chinups at that weight is no joke. Welcome aboard


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 18, 2018)

Stay focused and consistent and you’ll get there my man.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 18, 2018)

Welcome and best of luck!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 18, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> 13 chinups at that weight is no joke. Welcome aboard


Same thing I was thinking.  Haven't seen many people at that weight or bodyfat capable of doing this.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 19, 2018)

Good plan, Mate. Dial it in and stay consistent. Ye got this.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 19, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Good luck man, had work and time plus a good diet is all it takes. I’m on the same path to 200 myself , the people here will keep you honest and help guide you along the way, don’t be afraid to ask questions, lots of knowledge around here.



Idk if "hard work and a good diet " is gonna get this guy to 12% bf. Just being realistic.  Best of luck to ya bro. I'm 195 and 12% bf. I started at 251. Took me roughly 5 months to get where I am. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 19, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Idk if "hard work and a good diet " is gonna get this guy to 12% bf. Just being realistic.  Best of luck to ya bro. I'm 195 and 12% bf. I started at 251. Took me roughly 5 months to get where I am. Best of luck to you.



extremely hard work/strict diet and consistency + time. Let's say 2 years. Slow and steady you don't want loose skin hangin all over the place. Lower your carb/sugar intake. Eat for fuel only. Good luck man and report back soldier


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 19, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Idk if "hard work and a good diet " is gonna get this guy to 12% bf. Just being realistic.  Best of luck to ya bro. I'm 195 and 12% bf. I started at 251. Took me roughly 5 months to get where I am. Best of luck to you.


Thanks Mate, and nice job. 

I did 291-210 in the past within 6 months and my Strength shot up since I was a nooby,all my compound lifts went up 250-300 Lbs. But I doubt I can do that again since my noobie gains period is way over. So I'm just going to take it much slower so I dont loose as much muscle and have too much excess loose skin. 

What Bodyfat percentage do you all think I'm at?Am I near 37-38% Bodyfat? I used a Fat caliper and a measuring tape and used it on a website and got near 37-38% Bodyfat. Im just trying to figure out how low in weight ill have to go in weight to reach 10-12% Bodyfat just out of curiosity, Using this calculator
https://www.fitwatch.com/calculator/ideal-body-fat-weight
ive gotten between 178-191 pounds its saying ill be 10-12% Bodyfat. Ive been in the gym since 2007 so I know I have a decent amount of muscle hiding under the fat, im just curious. I understand these calculators aren't accurate.

5/8 Feet
25 years old
267.8 Pounds


Flexed
https://imgur.com/JFgAkjN
https://imgur.com/6iJSe76
https://imgur.com/7VLYPH5
Relaxed
https://imgur.com/RmnAPJu
https://imgur.com/3QSb4n0
https://imgur.com/UUCxrRc


----------



## Jin (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes. Close to 40%   


I'd reset your goals. If you put on decent muscle mass I think you'll be thrilled with 20% bf. Then you can go from there. No need to have extreme goals. Make them achievable. 

I still haven't hit 10% and I was running tren and doing 80min of cardio a day.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi, welcome to the board. Going back to your original post, I would increase your protein to around 200-230 grams and decrease carbs a little if needed. At 150 grams of protein, id almost guarantee you will be losing too much muscle along the way. It may slow down the weight loss (however, I doubt it), but it will increase your lbm as you drop the weight.


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Jin said:


> Yes. Close to 40%
> 
> 
> I'd reset your goals. If you put on decent muscle mass I think you'll be thrilled with 20% bf. Then you can go from there. No need to have extreme goals. Make them achievable.
> ...


Thank you
I agree, My goal for now is 200 pounds. Ive made it to 210 quite easily 5 years ago and apparently ill be near 10% Bodyfat at 187 pounds according to this lol I doubt it tho
https://www.fitwatch.com/calculator/ideal-body-fat-weight
Time will tell I guess, I was just curious. Thanks all.


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 20, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Hi, welcome to the board. Going back to your original post, I would increase your protein to around 200-230 grams and decrease carbs a little if needed. At 150 grams of protein, id almost guarantee you will be losing too much muscle along the way. It may slow down the weight loss (however, I doubt it), but it will increase your lbm as you drop the weight.


To be honest I followed the macro advice in the sticky section of bodybuilding.com= https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=173439001&p=1481919401&viewfull=1#post1481919401

But I will try 200g for now as you recommend. I find it hard sometimes to get in all that protein but ill try my best.

Just updated it to
2300 calories
230g carb
201g protein
64g fat


----------



## automatondan (Jun 20, 2018)

Haggle1 said:


> To be honest I followed the sticky advice on bodybuilding.com of .8g protein x bodyweight but Goal weight for obese so it came out to 150g protein, but I will try 200g for now as you recommend. I find it hard sometimes to get in all that protein but ill try my best.



Id take some time to read our stickies here. Bb.com is not all that everyone makes it out to be. 

200 grams of protein has to be your new minimum standard. Honestly. 200 grams of protein is not that much and is pretty easy to get too if you eat properly. 

If you just want to lose weight and you dont care about muscle, then you can disregard what im saying, but if you want to retain the muscle, youve gotta eat enough protein.

Not trying to be a dick, I want to see you succeed and make it for the long haul.


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 20, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Id take some time to read our stickies here. Bb.com is not all that everyone makes it out to be.
> 
> 200 grams of protein has to be your new minimum standard. Honestly. 200 grams of protein is not that much and is pretty easy to get too if you eat properly.
> 
> ...


No I appreciate the truth thank you. I will check the stickies out and try to get 200-225g protein. 
My problem is I rather eat more whole foods than protein shakes but at the same time its hard for me to get in all that meat ect. I do eat alot of eggs,egg whites,beans , chicken , shredded pork,steak and I usually get near 160-180g protein and thats really trying. I guess ill have to thrown in 2-3 scoops of whey on top of that to hit it.  Im still working on and playing with my diet.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 20, 2018)

Haggle1 said:


> No I appreciate the truth thank you. I will check the stickies out and try to get 200-225g protein.
> My problem is I rather eat more whole foods than protein shakes but at the same time its hard for me to get in all that meat ect. I do eat alot of eggs,egg whites,beans , chicken , shredded pork,steak and I usually get near 160-180g protein and thats really trying. I guess ill have to thrown in 2-3 scoops of whey on top of that to hit it.  Im still working on and playing with my diet.



I appreciate your humble/teachable response, as we get many on here who dont want to listen... So props to you.

I will tell you tho, I eat that same amount of protein daily (around 220-240 grams) and dont drink any shakes. Occasionally I will if I have an off day, but 90% of the time, im hitting it with food alone. You might want to look at the foods you eat and how your body feels in digesting them and try to find some efficient ways to feed yourself.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 20, 2018)

Not hard to get 230 grams in when you eat big ass steaks . The dude needs at least 240 if he's trying to maintain muscle on a  huge deficit . Haggle what're your maintenance calories?


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 20, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Not hard to get 230 grams in when you eat big ass steaks . The dude needs at least 240 if he's trying to maintain muscle on a  huge deficit . Haggle what're your maintenance calories?


Im still trying to figure that out. Its hard since I work on the computer 12-16 hours daily so the only activity I'm getting is the gym.. 4-5 times a week. 45-60 minutes of lifting and 15-25 minutes of Stairs/Interval Treadmill. 

According to this, its between 2850-3150.
https://www.freedieting.com/calorie-calculator
It recommended me to start at 2300 so im just running that for a month to see what happens. My plan was.. If I loose too much weight ill just increase calories.

Currently 267.2 pounds.


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 22, 2018)

Welp ive been getting in 230g-250g ish protein. 
Only thing is.. those bathroom visits suck. I need to find a way to get in more fiber lmao. 

Breakfast I'm eating oats/Fruit/Whey/nuts or Eggs/Bacon or Sausage/Shake
Lunch and Dinner is the same thing ( Mixed veggies(Broccoli/Carrots/Salad) , A protein source like chicken, Lean Pork/Steak , Brown Rice , sometimes beans.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 22, 2018)

Hmm with big pieces of meat (no homo)  makes it easy to hit protein. Just use shakes to get your last 25 grams or so. There's a good protein cereal called kashi that has plenty of fiber. Also ezekial bread. Mu carb choice is quinoa.  Between those 3 plenty of fiber and plenty of protein. Goodjob with the dedication so far man keep going.


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 22, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Hmm with big pieces of meat (no homo)  makes it easy to hit protein. Just use shakes to get your last 25 grams or so. There's a good protein cereal called kashi that has plenty of fiber. Also ezekial bread. Mu carb choice is quinoa.  Between those 3 plenty of fiber and plenty of protein. Goodjob with the dedication so far man keep going.


Ah yes.. Totally forgot about Kashi Go lean cereal..Havent ate that in years thanks. Ill have to check out Ezekial bread, never tried it. And I have lots of quinoa so im gona def try that aswell. 

Past 2 days I messed up big time. Wednesday I ate around 3100 calories which is around maintenance and thursday everything went fine untill Family bought pizza end of night and totally messed up (My fault alone). I finished my calories at 2400 then 4 slices and breadsticks brought me up to 4000 <.< 

Welp Back on it, gotta build up the willpower and discipline moar.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 22, 2018)

A slip up here and there won't kill you. We sent wanna burn you out so bad that you just crash the whole thing. Every now and then a cheat meal is fine. Just don't make it a cheat day.


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 25, 2018)

--Week 2-- Weight Fluctuating alot
6/11/18-274.4 Lbs
6/18/18-267.4 Lbs
(6/25/18-271)

Strength/Cardio/Calisthenic Gains
None


Strength loss
1. Bench 315x2 from 3
Military Press 205x8 to 205x6


----------



## Haggle1 (Jul 2, 2018)

--Week 3-- 
6/11/18-274.4 Lbs
6/18/18-267.4 Lbs
6/25/18-271
7/2/18-(265.8)

Strength/Cardio/Calisthenic Gains
None


Strength loss
none


----------



## Haggle1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Some meal prep, still messing around 
https://imgur.com/XiDEbH5
https://imgur.com/vzmTnwH
https://imgur.com/C4Je8xj
https://imgur.com/4Jou5wX
https://imgur.com/0CMylBz


----------



## Haggle1 (Jul 10, 2018)

--Week 4-- 
6/11/18-274.4 Lbs
6/18/18-267.4 Lbs
6/25/18-271
7/2/18-265.8
7/9/18-(264.2)

Strength/Cardio/Calisthenic Gains
Bench+-305x8
Standing Military Press-185x8


Strength loss
none


----------

